# Black crackle paint



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I recently purchased some black crackle paint from port line hobbies to refurbish the base of my coal loader before I coat it with green. It doesn't seem to want to crackle. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is there a special technique?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it has to go on fairly heavy, and has to be a short duration ... it will take some seconds to dry some and then crackle ...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I used some outdoors many years ago, and the crackling was very sporadic. I think it was too cold for the paint to work...somewhere in the 50 or 60s. I tried a blow dryer, but it was too late!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Spray it on and put heat to it...like putting it in the oven or using a plumbers torch.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

First coat horizontal, second coat vertical, don't wait too long between coats, put on paint heavy, the expose to heat, I use a toaster oven, about 160 degrees, observe for wrinkle while heating.

Dan


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

WV GCA, fire 21, flyer nut, panther. I ended up stripping off the paint that did not crackle And reprimed the surface. There was no way my wife was going to let me put this in our brand new oven. I decided to take the heat gun approach. It came out pretty good but I think an oven would be better. Thank all of you for your input. It was very helpful.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks pretty good,


----------

